# Tips For Staying Cool On The Jobsite?



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

Where we are at here in Arizona, 100° is common during the summer months. "At least it's a dry heat" people say. Eff that...it is freakn hot ok. 

Lots of water. Water, water, water. Never take off your shirt. Wet rag tucked under the hat to cover the neck. When it is dry, wet it again. I find that nice cool water is better than ice cold. When it is ice cold you tend to back off a little bit because it will give you brain freeze, hurt your teeth or whatever. Never big meals for lunch and make sure the lunch has lettuce or tomato or something with high water content.


----------



## Chad McDade (Oct 14, 2012)

CrpntrFrk said:


> Where we are at here in Arizona, 100° is common during the summer months. "At least it's a dry heat" people say. Eff that...it is freakn hot ok.
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of water. Water, water, water. Never take off your shirt. Wet rag tucked under the hat to cover the neck. When it is dry, wet it again. I find that nice cool water is better than ice cold. When it is ice cold you tend to back off a little bit because it will give you brain freeze, hurt your teeth or whatever. Never big meals for lunch and make sure the lunch has lettuce or tomato or something with high water content.



It does get seriously hot in Arizona, I worked in Yuma in the mid 1990's - 105 degrees is damn hot! But a 95 degree day with 98% percent humidity in Ohio is just plain miserable.

I have an EZ Up canopy that I set up on jobs. A cooler full of bottled water, a couple fold up chairs and a fan make for a pretty nice break/cool off area.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

brhokel606 said:


> Apparently there is a way to make a mister by a fan an its suppose to make it 20 to 30 degrees cooler. I am going to work on that this year I think.


No point in re-inventing the wheel; here's one for $80: http://www.walmart.com/ip/KUL-16-Misting-Stand-Fan/20469266

They definitely do help with cooling. They also help sawdust stick to you, and good luck if you wear glasses. :laughing:


----------



## madmax718 (Dec 7, 2012)

Swamp coolers. They make huge ones that mist water right through a giant fan. It works great if its dry (think las vegas), but they do absolute [email protected]#! for you here in the muggy summer weather of the east coast.

Shade, fan, silk boxers, short socks, and breathable pants. problem is I usually never do that, as I want the added protection of having thicker pants.


----------



## madmax718 (Dec 7, 2012)

kwunch said:


> -Add a lot of powdered coconut water (like twice the recommended amount for a 50oz serving), shake to blend really well.


Didn't even know this existed. 

It wasn't even that hot yesterday, drank 4 bottles of water and 2 diet cokes, didn't pee until afternoon.


----------



## JR Shepstone (Jul 14, 2011)

madmax718 said:


> Swamp coolers. They make huge ones that mist water right through a giant fan. It works great if its dry (think las vegas), but they do absolute [email protected]#! for you here in the muggy summer weather of the east coast.
> 
> Shade, fan, silk boxers, short socks, and breathable pants. problem is I usually never do that, as I want the added protection of having thicker pants.


Silk boxers??? That seems like a nightmare.


----------



## Youngin' (Sep 16, 2012)

I usually carry a lot of water and Gatorade g2, the stuff with electrolytes. I nearly passed out one day running a jumping jack when the humidex passed 42C. I always have a 6 pack of Gatorade in the vehicle now.


----------



## madmax718 (Dec 7, 2012)

depends on how much you sweat down there. silk doesn't chafe, and provides a detached layer that your rough pants dont rub directly against, creating a condition called "monkey butt" and "jock itch."


----------



## madmax718 (Dec 7, 2012)

humidex? I assume you mean humidity index, must be a canadian thing.


----------



## Youngin' (Sep 16, 2012)

madmax718 said:


> humidex? I assume you mean humidity index, must be a canadian thing.


Yeah we're an odd lot.


----------



## SAcarpenter (Oct 10, 2008)

madmax718 said:


> depends on how much you sweat down there. silk doesn't chafe, and provides a detached layer that your rough pants dont rub directly against, creating a condition called "monkey butt" and "jock itch."



That's the hardest thing for me to get a handle on. Seems no matter what I try, I end up practically bleeding at the end of the day.


----------



## brhokel606 (Mar 7, 2014)

SAcarpenter said:


> That's the hardest thing for me to get a handle on. Seems no matter what I try, I end up practically bleeding at the end of the day.


Compression shorts work too, material wicks water away and is tight enough that there is no rubbing.

Learned from my running days!


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Today's cooling trick courtesy of the pool.


----------



## kixnbux (Feb 12, 2015)

Gizmo I picked up at lowes. Seems to work well as long as there's a touch of a breeze


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

kixnbux said:


> View attachment 192289
> 
> 
> Gizmo I picked up at lowes. Seems to work well as long as there's a touch of a breeze



They work great. Got a couple and the first one was way too small. I just fold mine in half and put it in my neck though.


----------

